# Happy Birthday Jonda 12/11!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jonda,
Hope you have a great day and get many Havanese kisses coming your way!

Amanda & Dora (who is always willing to give bday kisses!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy birthday Jonda! *






I hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Jonda!!! arty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jonda!! I hope you have a fantastic day.
Your birthday is the same day as our anniversary. Now the challenge to remember it tomorrow! We usually forget it but since it's only a couple of hours away I think I'll remember it this year 
Last year we bought a new fridge and I had to ask the clerk what the date was when I wrote the check. She told me, I paid for it and we left. The next day I got to thinking about it and realized that was our anniversary and we didn't even remember it even though we were told the date. I guess getting married so close to Christmas wasn't a great idea. We're always busy trying to figure out things to buy for others and forget about us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JONDA!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::drum:Happy Birthday Jonda!:drum::clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a superb day!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Jonda!:cheer2:arty:

Wanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY JONDAarty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jonda,

Hope you have a great day.

BTW, didn't you win the puppy guess? Kimberly does she get a puppy for her birthday.ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jonda! :kiss:

Celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jonda! I hope you 'Hav' a wonderful day!! :grouphug: arty: arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jonda!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you guys for the warm birthday wishes. I slept in late this morning and EVIE gave me two wonderful face washes. MoJo offered his help as well. Nothing better than two beautiful happy havs to wake you up and snuggle. 

I hope it's a great day for everyone!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY, JONDA!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jondaarty:arty::cheer2::cheer2:Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------

